# 10 year old spayed female golden needs a home



## hvgoldens4 (Nov 25, 2009)

Due to a death in the family and then the family members deciding they wanted to be dog free, there is a 10 year old female golden available in the Pittsburgh, PA area.

She is spayed, up to date on shots, housebroken, wonderful with cats, kids, other dogs and basically everything you could possibly have. She has been vetted and is healthy(she does have 2 fatty lipomas but they are of no issue) 

It would be wonderful if we could find this senior lady a wonderful home.

If anyone is interested in her:

Contact Jennifer Craig
[email protected]
There is a puppy questionnaire on my website that I would want anyone to fill out, just put that you are inquiring about 10 year old Morgan.

Thanks!!!!!!!


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

I hope you find Miss Morgan a wonderful home, bless you for helping out. I cannot imagine not taking in any of my immediate family's dogs.


----------



## LRC2212 (May 13, 2012)

I'm in Scotland or I would be speaking very nicely to hubby!!! Hope she finds a good forever home soon x


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## hvgoldens4 (Nov 25, 2009)

I know it is very sad.....she was loved and adored by her owner and she is a wonderful dog. But, now the family decided they wanted to be "dog free". I don't understand how people could do that to a 10 year old dog.......very sad.

I should also say that we do not know anything about her breeder but she is a very pretty girl.


----------



## hvgoldens4 (Nov 25, 2009)

Here is a photo I was able to get of her......


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Aww so pretty!


Sent from my iPod touch using PetGuide


----------



## pandamonium (Apr 18, 2012)

Could everyone cross their paws for Morgen!... She might have someone who is the perfect home for her...But it must be the perfect place for Morgen!


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Prayers going out to Morgan, for a home she deserves!


----------



## newport (Aug 8, 2011)

hmmmm what if people decided they wanted to be child free after their children grew up to say age 10??? Would it be ok to just say you do not want the child anymore now that it is no longer young.?? This is just wrong.... to try to home an old dog and very sad. It is a sad picture of our society today.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

The thing that keeps going through my head, looking at the picture of Morgan with that little girl, is what kind of ideas will the little girl get, knowing that the dog that she obviously cares about, can just be put out of the house? I don't know anything about the situation of that family, but it doesn't feel right. I hope she finds a good home!


----------



## hvgoldens4 (Nov 25, 2009)

In the people's defense-they were not the owner's of Morgan. Her owner passed away and unfortunately, I don't think we can compare dogs to humans, as much as we all feel so strongly about our furry friends and the fact that they are members of our families.

The photo of Morgan with the little girl-the little girl does not belong to the family. The little girl is a neice of my friend who has been keeping Morgan. So, there will be no bad ideas given to the little girl and she will learn just like my own daughter-that no matter what the age, goldens are wonderful and deserve to be loved!

You know I am keeping my fingers crossed for you and Morgan both!!!


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

Paws and fingers crossed here in Arizona


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

I sure wish we weren't so far away..although I'm not sure I could talk my hubby into it...


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

My sincere thanks to you Jen in trying to find this senior gal a good home.


----------



## hvgoldens4 (Nov 25, 2009)

Not at all-all of them are wonderful and deserve to be loved. Having 4 goldens over the age of 10 at my house right now, I know how much enjoyment the senior goldens silly antics and their little "demands" bring to me. There is nothing like old gold and if we didn't already have 4 resident oldies, she would have just come here.

For anyone who is wondering about old gold silly antics and what I am talking about, they can check out the "old lady's"(Bailey) silly antics that I post about often on my Facebook page. She's been on a roll this week and I have had two posts with photos about her. She is our resident Queen and will be 16 on December 14th.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Could you please post a link to your Facebook page?


----------



## pandamonium (Apr 18, 2012)

inge said:


> The thing that keeps going through my head, looking at the picture of Morgan with that little girl, is what kind of ideas will the little girl get, knowing that the dog that she obviously cares about, can just be put out of the house? I don't know anything about the situation of that family, but it doesn't feel right. I hope she finds a good home!


I am not positive...but I think the little girl is part of the family that initially rescued this dog...she is just making sure that Morgan gets plenty of love and cuddles while waiting for a permanent home. This little girl is wise beyond her years...it does not take much to see what a kind gentle child she is...


----------



## hvgoldens4 (Nov 25, 2009)

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10151184575307512.466483.588062511&type=1&l=cc600a1879

Above is a link to the latest escapade of Bailey's forray into the "treat closet" last night. She is such a stinker!!


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

I would suggest contacting the store Animal Nature in Pittsburgh. They are big in the dog community around me and always are helping to facilitate rescues and posting on their Facebook and etc, I think they could potentially really help you get the word out. If you would like, I'd be happy to contact them for you.


----------



## hvgoldens4 (Nov 25, 2009)

vcm5 said:


> I would suggest contacting the store Animal Nature in Pittsburgh. They are big in the dog community around me and always are helping to facilitate rescues and posting on their Facebook and etc, I think they could potentially really help you get the word out. If you would like, I'd be happy to contact them for you.



Thanks, but I do believe we do have a home for her.


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011 (Apr 26, 2011)

That's great news!


----------



## CrisGolden (Oct 10, 2012)

hvgoldens4 said:


> https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10151184575307512.466483.588062511&type=1&l=cc600a1879
> 
> Above is a link to the latest escapade of Bailey's forray into the "treat closet" last night. She is such a stinker!!


My Leia is only 3 and we have heard her try to get her treat cabinet open. She hasn't succeed yet. But give her time. ;-)


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

Oh okay I didn't realize!! I am so glad!


----------



## pandamonium (Apr 18, 2012)

Hello everyone....giggle...I am on the way home from PA right now...

My husband and I decided to give this sweet old girl a home!... "Morgen" is quietly enjoying the ride back to our home in Ohio. We thought that we could love her and make sure she has everything she needs for the rest of her life! 
We had finally decided to get a puppy, and had even picked out an excellent breeder to contact...but as chance woul

Bridget, Marcy and Carol are the ones who rescued this golden...and they would have kept her if a home was not offered... I am always humbled by the kindness of others.

Look for future posts, and yes.....photos! She is adorable with her beautiful white face and long eyelashes!....it has been a good day!


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

Congratulations!!! Photos ASAP!!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

whispered memories said:


> Hello everyone....giggle...I am on the way home from PA right now...
> 
> My husband and I decided to give this sweet old girl a home!... "Morgen" is quietly enjoying the ride back to our home in Ohio. We thought that we could love her and make sure she has everything she needs for the rest of her life!
> We had finally decided to get a puppy, and had even picked out an excellent breeder to contact...but as chance woul
> ...


Congratulations, I am very happy for you and sweet Morgan. Sounds like great match, could not be any better.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Whispered*

Whispered

I am so very happy for you and Morgan! Can't wait for pictures!!
I just love Seniors!!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Awww, that's just wonderful!


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Thank you for giving this Golden Girl a forever home! Bless you all (Morgan, you, and DH!)


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011 (Apr 26, 2011)

Oh, this makes me so happy!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I hope you arrived home by now and Morgan is doing great. Patiently waiting for an update.


----------

